
Why Luck Matters More Than You Might Think - 8sigma
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/05/why-luck-matters-more-than-you-might-think/476394/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true
======
egjerlow
The mention of the availability heuristic reminds me of the book 'Thinking,
fast and slow' by Daniel Kahneman. Read it just a month ago and it was a real
eye-opener. It's a book whose points I would like to have condensed into a
bullet list so I can review it every now and again to remind me of the lessons
that I should remember.

